# For those who are hanging on and fighting for love



## Khestral (Apr 9, 2012)

I am listening to the radio the other day and this song comes on, I am HUGE on music and the messages it can deliver to a person...

Jason Mraz, I won't give up... I pulled over the car I was crying so hard and the words I was hearing... it was as if they came right out of my heart and into the radio... Best 1.29 on Itunes I have ever spent... It motivates me to no end... hope it helps someone on here.


"I Won't Give Up"

Hmmmm ... Hmmmm ... Hmmmm ... Hmmm ...

When I look into your eyes
It's like watching the night sky
Or a beautiful sunrise
There's so much they hold
And just like them old stars
I see that you've come so far
To be right where you are
How old is your soul?

I won't give up on us
Even if the skies get rough
I'm giving you all my love
I'm still looking up

And when you're needing your space
To do some navigating
I'll be here patiently waiting
To see what you find

'Cause even the stars they burn
Some even fall to the earth
We've got a lot to learn
God knows we're worth it
No, I won't give up

I don't wanna be someone who walks away so easily
I'm here to stay and make the difference that I can make
Our differences they do a lot to teach us how to use
The tools and gifts we got yeah, we got a lot at stake
And in the end, you're still my friend at least we did intend
For us to work we didn't break, we didn't burn
We had to learn how to bend without the world caving in
I had to learn what I've got, and what I'm not
And who I am

I won't give up on us
Even if the skies get rough
I'm giving you all my love
I'm still looking up
Still looking up.

I won't give up on us (no I'm not giving up)
God knows I'm tough enough (I am tough, I am loved)
We've got a lot to learn (we're alive, we are loved)
God knows we're worth it (and we're worth it)

I won't give up on us
Even if the skies get rough
I'm giving you all my love
I'm still looking up


----------



## BeYou (Aug 17, 2012)

It's definitely an anthem for those in our situation.


----------



## Whenwillitend (Jul 25, 2012)

Love it. Just gotta get the wife to listen to it. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whenwillitend (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn you ....I have been listening to this song non stop since I saw your post...really says it all.


----------

